# Confining a dog after spaying -- how long?



## Cygnet (Sep 13, 2004)

I'm boarding my dog and had her spayed while she was boarded. I'll be picking her up after a week. How much longer do I need to confine her?

I've heard everything from "don't bother, they're fine" to "a month for safety's sake ..."

This dog is an extremely hyperactive and athletic heeler/aussie mix. SHe;s not a bad dog, she's just hyperactive ... no real bad habits and a joy to have around, however, she doesn't have an "off switch" -- she's in constant motion when she's not sleeping. I can guarantee that if she's not crated, she will be in constant motion.

When crated, she yips and howls. (This is the only problem I've ever had with her, beyond the usual issues one would expect with a high-drive example of a herding breed.) For hours ... and hours ... and hours ... and she occasionally tips the crate over, bounces around inside like flubber, shreds anything put in the crate with her, and starts chewing on her own toes. Ace and benadryl only make her worse -- ace just makes her yip off-key and louder -- benadryl seems to have no effect whatsoever -- I've tried various herbal remedies as well without effect. 

I've yet to talk the vet into trying valium on her ... I had to confine this dog to a crate for several weeks once due to an injury so I KNOW she won't settle down eventually. 

(Maybe the vet will believe me NOW when I saw she's horrible in a crate, after boarding her for a week!) 

Leva


----------



## Oceanrose (Mar 25, 2005)

Give her no pain meds for starters. She'll be out of it and sore for a few days. After that, limit her jumping. Lots of chewies


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

I just had my hyper BC spayed, we tried hard to keep play very quiet and limited her jumping as much as we could. 12 days the stitches were out by day 14 she was a high speed luney dog again as we simply couldn't slow her down any longer.


----------



## GoldenMom (Jan 2, 2005)

We tell people 7 days. Ruby was spayed on a Wednesday and was back in agility class on the very next Tuesday without slowing down whatsoever.


----------



## Pyrenees (Oct 23, 2004)

GoldenMom said:


> We tell people 7 days. Ruby was spayed on a Wednesday and was back in agility class on the very next Tuesday without slowing down whatsoever.


OK....young, in shape lightweight dog with a one inch incision is what I am imaging. But what do you recommend for larger heavier dogs?


----------



## GoldenMom (Jan 2, 2005)

7 days, unless the surgery was "bigger" than typical (in heat, older, etc). BTW Ruby was a week shy of 1 year and weighed in at 55#.


----------

